# Grainy pic with sony playstation 3



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone run into a disappointing image with the play station 3 with movies only

Connected to:

Yamaha rxv3800 rcvr and Philips new 42" lcd and 52"

Tried connecting direct to display, different hdmi cable, checked all the settings on the ps3...same result
Picture has a constant grain...brutal

The HD cable box looks good
The Toshiba HDDVD looks fantastic

Any thoughts?

Thanks

25 putts


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Any particular films?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Tried 2 movies

Spiderman 

Black Hawk Down

same result


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't have either on BD, but the Black Hawk Down DVD is grainy. 

I can't think of anything else, but I'm not an expert, either. I know my PS3 looks great on my HD70. I'm using component cables still.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks..any other thoughts welcome


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll let you know tomorrow night hopefully. My PS3 came in today but I haven't had time to hook it up yet.

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't think of why either... Black Hawk Down got excellent reviews and in fact a mag actually did a write up of the PS3, SXRD, and Bluray version of Blackhawk down and they said it was incredible.

You probably already checked this, but what is your video output set to?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Woo! You're in for a treat, Sonnie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

In the initial setup with the ps3 I selected 1080p....looks fantastic with games but grainy with movies


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Guys let me ask this- What model PS3?

I know they redesigned the 40GB version, the 60GB version has had several reviews by various HT magazines, and CNET has a pretty extensive review writeup on it as well. One thing I have never seen in any review was the mention of poor picture playback.

The 60GB is probably the most desireable unit since it has full hardware emulation for PS2 games (not a concern of mine or for those wanting it for a BD player). The 80GB version was redesigned dropping the hardware emulation for software emulation, but again this is for game play not movie playback. Then the 40GB version dropped PS2 support altogether.

So there are some slight internal differences between the units. If grainy picture is an issue, maybe it's a model problem and that would be a good thing to identify.

I have both the PS3 and an HD DVD player, and there is no difference in PQ between either an HD DVD movie or a Bluray movie. Of course some content looks better than others, it depends on the quality of the master.

I don't have another Bluray player to do a direct side by side comparison, but like I said compared to the HD DVD player it is an even match. If other BD players produce a far superior image, well I can't imagine it getting better than it is now and it would also mean the HD DVD player is a slouch, and I don't think that to be true at all.

One thing to think about, games are using the same video hardward and connection as movie playback.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have the 80GB version and mentioned seeing some graininess in the David Gilmour concert BD, but it was intermittent. I haven't had time to watch anything else yet. My time has be packed tight the last few days.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonnie didn't you say you have a couple other BD players there or did you send those back? If you still have them, I'd say test one out and see if it is better.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I would be interested to hear what the end result is. A friend just purchased a Tosh A30 and he is seeing some grain/flicker with both the HDMI (1080i) and the component ((480p) inputs. What's kind of strange is the cable (component 1080i) looks quite good. The TV has a single set of settings and they were not what we had set them to so I reset them and it made the picture a whole lot better but the A30 was still not the best. I would have thought that the A30 would produce a picture better than cable (using HD DVD disc). Our next step is to put his player on my TV and also take my std def player and hook it up to his TV. I'll need to grab a DVI - hdmi converter cable, my DVD player doesn't have hdmi. 
I looked at the movies we were trying and then looked them up on the secrets site to check the video quality and I don't think the discs are the issue.
I'm wondering if there is a common problem here.

Thanks much
-john


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

wbassett said:


> Sonnie didn't you say you have a couple other BD players there or did you send those back? If you still have them, I'd say test one out and see if it is better.


They all gone.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

That would have been a perfect oportunity to do a direct comparison. 

What about this... any friends that have a BD player that will come over for a Saturday and play with some testing things out?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The one player went to Rodny and the other would have cost me $720 for testing. :blink:


----------

